# Molly



## pla725 (Apr 22, 2010)

I only had Molly for for three months. She was found as a stray on the tough streets of Trenton. Apparently she hadbeen someone's pet because she was easy to handle. I got Molly from a lady who fostered her for the Trenton shelter. She took her because she didn't want her to end up at Petco. 

Molly wasn't well in the last couple of weeks. I gave her medicine for an eye infection. She had that when she was picked up off the street. She also was losing weight even though she was eating. She did respond to the medicine. I gave her extra food including pellets and nutri-cal. 

I came home last night and found her dead. I thought she was doing better. I'll miss the "old lady" face she gave me when I picked her up. 

I think Molly was in her senior years. Probably around 7-10 years. 

Binky free Molly Be Goolly.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 23, 2010)

Molly was so lucky because she was loved in the last days of her life; there is not anything better than that. No matter what her past had been she was cared for and doted on for the short time that she had left. What a lucky girl!!!

I am sure that it was her time to go and there was probably little that you could do to prevent it. 

I'm really glad that she had you to be with her at the end of her life
RIP Molly ; you were loved!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was a lucky girl to live out her last days warm, comfy, loved, and with a full belly. You do what you can and you made a difference in her life. Binky free, Molly.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry Paula...Molly sure was a lucky little girl..at least she had a nice warm home..and someone to love.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 23, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost Molly. We hate hearing about bunnies that have been discarded, but at least she knew what it was like to have a good home and love even if only for a short while. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Molly :angelandbunny:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She had a great slave in her last days.


----------

